# words to call the dear one



## ylt

Hi, I'm new in here. And have some questions about titles we call loved one.
My boyfriend asks me to call him "Puppy", since that I'm not an american, I don't know why he asks me to say that, it means dog isn't it? Can anyone explain to me why to call him Puppy? 
Are there other titles to call one's boyfriend, what's the difference between them?
Thanks


----------



## Artrella

ylt said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm new in here. And have some questions about titles we call loved one.
> My boyfriend asks me to call him "Puppy", since that I'm not an american, I don't know why he asks me to say that, it means dog isn't it? Can anyone explain to me why to call him Puppy?
> Are there other titles to call one's boyfriend, what's the difference between them?
> Thanks




Hi Ylt!! I'm not an English speaking native either, but here I know some words I've heard in the movies.

Honey , Sweetheart, Sweetie... 

I'll wait for the natives so I can learn more words just like you!!!

Bye Art


----------



## kelly

Hi ylt,
   Well, probably calling your bf as  puppy, fo him is one way to show sweetness, but as much as i know, 
   some words were Sweetheart, love, honey,sweetie or hon, but that would depend on each partners, cz there were others they were just calling each other by names...


----------



## Lancel0t

ylt said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm new in here. And have some questions about titles we call loved one.
> My boyfriend asks me to call him "Puppy", since that I'm not an american, I don't know why he asks me to say that, it means dog isn't it? Can anyone explain to me why to call him Puppy?
> Are there other titles to call one's boyfriend, what's the difference between them?
> Thanks


Welcome YLT. I'm also not an American and you are right. Puppy is a young dog but it doesn't mean that your boyfriend would like you to call him a young dog.  When it comes to terms of endearment in a relationship, you can call your partner whatever word/s he/she would prefer. It depends on your partner which word/s would sound sweet to him/her and that would be one of the sweetest things you can call him/her.


----------



## Artrella

kelly said:
			
		

> Hi ylt,
> Well, probably calling your bf as  puppy, fo him is one way to show sweetness, but as much as i know,
> some words were Sweetheart, love, honey,sweetie or hon, but that would depend on each partners, cz there were others they were just calling each other by names...





Kelly, could you please tell me how do you say "I love you" "kiss" and some sweet words in TAgalog?? I collect these phrases and I want to take advantage of so many languages there are now here in the forum!!


Thank you, Art


----------



## amenrah0303

ylt said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm new in here. And have some questions about titles we call loved one.
> My boyfriend asks me to call him "Puppy", since that I'm not an american, I don't know why he asks me to say that, it means dog isn't it? Can anyone explain to me why to call him Puppy?
> Are there other titles to call one's boyfriend, what's the difference between them?
> Thanks


hi YLT! i think the word " puppy " is connected to the word "dog" because in the united states, black americans call their friends "dog", so i pressume that your boyfriend really wants you to call him or consider him a friend or more than a friend since he wants you to use "puppy".

other words of endearment are: Love, Honey, Sweetie, Baby, Pumpkin, YAMS (YOU ARE MY SWEETHEART), Teddy Bear, Candy, Cupcake


----------



## Lancel0t

Artrella said:
			
		

> Kelly, could you please tell me how do you say "I love you" "kiss" and some sweet words in TAgalog?? I collect these phrases and I want to take advantage of so many languages there are now here in the forum!!
> Thank you, Art




Art, if you would permit me, i would like to answer your question.
I love you = MAHAL KITA
kiss = HALIK
take care always= MAGINGAT KA PALAGI

Well, as of today i can't think of any other sweet words. But if you can give me those words in english, I would be happy to translate it in Filipino.


----------



## badger

Hi ylt.

I started calling my wife "dear" the day she discovered credit cards.  

(just joking)

Badger.


----------



## evanessence

hi there, i usually call my bf, BABY or honey... 
ianne


----------



## kelly

hi Art,
  since lancelot already translated some sweet words, well, let me think of other sweet words like;

 I Miss you - namimiss kita
 you're my life -  ikaw ang buhay ko
 you're my everything -  ikaw ang lahat sa akin

for me, .....those were just words to say but remember that ACTION speaks LOUDER than words right?


----------



## Sharon

Some terms of endearment would be: Honey or Hon,  Baby or Babe, Sweetie,  Sweetheart, or Sweetness, Darling,  Love or Lovey, and Dear or Dearheart. For reasons I have never really understood, people use the word "Punkin" as a term of affection, but it is actually derived from the word "pumpkin," so I am a bit confused there.

My mother used to call me "Angelface."  I've never heard it anywhere else, but I like it. 

There is also "Honey-pie," "Babycakes," "Sweetcakes," and "Pookie" - none of which I am particularly fond of, but I suppose they deserve a mention.

 The only reason I can think of that he might want to be called "Puppy" would be the attributes we associate with puppies: playfulness, loyalty, and unconditional love.

Hope that helps!
Sharon.


----------



## Alfry

ylt said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm new in here. And have some questions about titles we call loved one.
> My boyfriend asks me to call him "Puppy", since that I'm not an american, I don't know why he asks me to say that, it means dog isn't it? Can anyone explain to me why to call him Puppy?
> Are there other titles to call one's boyfriend, what's the difference between them?
> Thanks


I think that your boyfriend is very sweet.
In Italy we say that too. 

- cucciolo (masculine for puppy), 
- cucciola (feminine for puppy), 
- cucciolotto (masculine for little puppy), 
- cucciolotta (masculine for little puppy)

the image a puppy can inspire is very sweet to me.


Of course I'm assuming that puppy stands for (little dog).


----------



## ylt

Hi Alfry,
YOU ARE RIGHT!!!!!!!!!1
MY boyfriend and I are both interested in Italian culture, and he's been to Rome twice.
The first time he spent 5 mons there to study. I think that might account for him wanting to be called puppy.
Can you tell me why Italians use that word, what does puppy reminds people of when used between partners?
But he also told me that "In America, we say puppy" when asking me to call him that. So I really don't know whether it is an american way or italian way.


----------



## ylt

Sharon,
I watched "FRIENDS" and heard Joey said "your puppy boyfriend" to Phebie, so I think the word puppy is used in some circumstances in the states. Could you tell me what Joey's words mean? What is one's "puppy boyfriend"?


----------



## ylt

Hello Artrella,
My boyfriend is in Buenos Aires right now. Sometimes he calls me his distant amor, which I like very much. Does that mean "my distant love"? BTW, do you say"Puppy" in Argentina? What do girls call their boyfriend in Argentina? 
I love soccer.


----------



## Sharon

ylt,

I haven't seen that paricular Friends episode, but I think that the way Joey means it is derogatory. 
I would imagine that either Phoebe's boyfriend was lovesick, following around at her heels, or that the boyfriend was very young. (A mere pup, compared to the "Big Dogs.")

"Puppy" can also be a bit of an insult. Too young, too inexperienced, still wet behind the ears, that sort of thing. "You're nothing but a pup!"

Sharon.


----------



## mhay

well, those names that you mentioned are usually called to be as LOVER's PET NAME... with that name, we simply give trademarks our relationships to add spice... right?  it's an identity on the relationship that 2 persons have to be something in common...  it's okay to have pet names unless you know how to used them... right... you can use any names you want depending on what have you agreed with your partner... right? in our country, the usual pet names are baby or bhie, or bhey, honey or hon, sweetheart.., and any other fruit or food assortments.... thank's a lot!!!


----------



## Edwin

alfry said:
			
		

> Of course I'm assuming that puppy stands for (little dog).



To be accurate: puppy doesn't mean little dog. It means very young dog. I imagine that Saint Bernard puppies are larger than adult Chiuauas.   Especially, if (as most do) you consider a one year old dog to still be a puppy


----------



## Alfry

Edwin said:
			
		

> To be accurate: puppy doesn't mean little dog. It means very young dog. I imagine that Saint Bernard puppies are larger than adult Chiuauas.  Especially, if (as most do) you consider a one year old dog to still be a puppy


yes, thanks
it was precisely what I meant.
very very young dogs

grazie Edwin


----------



## Artrella

ylt said:
			
		

> Hello Artrella,
> My boyfriend is in Buenos Aires right now. Sometimes he calls me his distant amor, which I like very much. Does that mean "my distant love"? BTW, do you say"Puppy" in Argentina? What do girls call their boyfriend in Argentina?
> I love soccer.





Hi YLT!!!  Mi amor distante = My distant love

Puppy= cachorrita (for a woman) cachorrito (for a man)

Well there are not fixed words for that, you can call him using the sweetest word you know.
For instance: bichito (little bug), papito (daddy), papi (daddy)>>> these two are used also when you see an attractive man ( Papito!!!).
Then any sweet word that comes to your mind, so long as it is sweet, tender and loving....

We don't use the word "cachorrito" just to address your boyfriend, but you can say "tú eres (vos sos) mi cachorrito" and any word that you like...

Not fixed phrases for love here.... I'm glad you like football!!! Me too!!

Art


----------



## Alfry

ylt said:
			
		

> Hi Alfry,
> YOU ARE RIGHT!!!!!!!!!1
> MY boyfriend and I are both interested in Italian culture, and he's been to Rome twice.
> The first time he spent 5 mons there to study. I think that might account for him wanting to be called puppy.
> Can you tell me why Italians use that word, what does puppy reminds people of when used between partners?.


now I'd like you to tell me what these pics give rise in your soul to.

http://forum.wordreference.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=507&stc=1

http://forum.wordreference.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=508&stc=1

and that will answer your question

and I think you cannot tell me that's only an Italian feeling


			
				ylt said:
			
		

> But he also told me that "In America, we say puppy" when asking me to call him that. So I really don't know whether it is an american way or italian way.


I think both, and not only
what do you think?


----------



## Artrella

I've just learnt something... 

*Il mio tenero cucciolino!!!   *  


From ROMA, ITALY!!!...


Art


----------



## ylt

Hi Alfry, thank you for those nice and cute pictures. I think I like the first one with twigs. Very little, cute and sweet. My first reaction seeing the first picture was to laugh...so interesting.

Sharon, why aren't there the word "Dearest" in your list of the titles to call dear ones? Is it old and traditional? Acutally, my bf usually call me that.


----------



## Sharon

ylt, it is not there simply because I forgot it!!  

I also have heard people call their loved one "Pet."  I was reminded of that by Mhay's  use of "lover's pet names."

Sharon


----------

